# Felt 2014



## Dray3573

Is it too early to start talking about what's in store for Felt in 2014? Personally I would love to see Felt update the AR frame. When it's time to let go of the 2011 F5 I will most likely be replacing it with an aero road frame and as of right now the S5 and Propel are at the top of my list. That being said I would really like to stay in the Felt family.


----------



## Don4

Dray3573 said:


> Is it too early to start talking about what's in store for Felt in 2014? Personally I would love to see Felt update the AR frame. When it's time to let go of the 2011 F5 I will most likely be replacing it with an aero road frame and as of right now the S5 and Propel are at the top of my list. That being said I would really like to stay in the Felt family.


I'm betting on an AR redo this year, or maybe next. F-Series new in 2011, Z-Series in 2013, AR in 2015?


----------



## Lou3000

Don4 said:


> I'm betting on an AR redo this year, or maybe next. F-Series new in 2011, Z-Series in 2013, AR in 2015?


I'm thinking 2015 model year (so July 2014) for the AR. Felt made a big deal about redoing the layups on the aging mold last year. It lost a fair bit of weight and gained some stiffness. I would imagine that bought them 2 years.


----------



## Superdave3T

Dray3573 said:


> Is it too early to start talking about what's in store for Felt in 2014? Personally I would love to see Felt update the AR frame. When it's time to let go of the 2011 F5 I will most likely be replacing it with an aero road frame and as of right now the S5 and Propel are at the top of my list. That being said I would really like to stay in the Felt family.


I'm in Germany at the moment for our 2014 product introduction to our global distributors. We snuck in a few 2014 models to Sea Otter where the F2x, F5x, F65x, F75x, and all new F24x were debuted. Those photos are available online from a variety of sources. The 2014 range was well received this week and you'll start seeing more updates as bicycles start to ship to our dealers. There are a half dozen models already available for 2014 so harass your local Felt Dealers for an update. Our website for 2014 goes live on day 1 of Eurobike 2013.

Tons of new stuff coming. It will be electrifying!

-SD


----------



## deviousalex

I saw one website saying the 14 F2x with SRAM Red hydraulic discs had a 10 speed drive train. Is that true?


----------



## Superdave3T

deviousalex said:


> I saw one website saying the 14 F2x with SRAM Red hydraulic discs had a 10 speed drive train. Is that true?


No, this is not true. There is no SRAM Red 10 speed drivetrain with hydraulic brakes. The only option is the new Red22. The F2x will be 11 speed rear and utilize our all new CXR1 135mm O.L.D. 6-bolt 11 speed tubeless CX wheels to go with the new group.

-SD


----------



## deviousalex

SuperdaveFelt said:


> No, this is not true. There is no SRAM Red 10 speed drivetrain with hydraulic brakes. The only option is the new Red22. The F2x will be 11 speed rear and utilize our all new CXR1 135mm O.L.D. 6-bolt 11 speed tubeless CX wheels to go with the new group.
> 
> -SD


Thanks for confirming! I figured the article was wrong, I don't see how you could use 10 speed with the new 11 speed shifters.


----------



## davegregoire

Looking at the website, is it safe to assume the graphics/decals for all lines are going in the same direction as they appear to have gone with the 2014 F65x? A little more stripes/retro?


----------



## Superdave3T

davegregoire said:


> Looking at the website, is it safe to assume the graphics/decals for all lines are going in the same direction as they appear to have gone with the 2014 F65x? A little more stripes/retro?


No, just the 'cross bikes get a bit of a "heritage" look for 2014. Most of the models have a similar graphic treatment with some updates and refinement but we've got a few surprises, too. We go live ~9/1/13 but your local Felt Dealer will get a few images leaked over the coming weeks as bikes arrive and begin shipping.

-SD


----------



## davegregoire

As always, thanks SD!




SuperdaveFelt said:


> No, just the 'cross bikes get a bit of a "heritage" look for 2014. Most of the models have a similar graphic treatment with some updates and refinement but we've got a few surprises, too. We go live ~9/1/13 but your local Felt Dealer will get a few images leaked over the coming weeks as bikes arrive and begin shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> -SD


----------



## davegregoire

Would it be revealing to much for me to ask if the model colors will stay the same? I am looking at a 2013 z4/z5. Will 2014 continue the z4 being black/blue and z5 being black/white?




SuperdaveFelt said:


> No, just the 'cross bikes get a bit of a "heritage" look for 2014. Most of the models have a similar graphic treatment with some updates and refinement but we've got a few surprises, too. We go live ~9/1/13 but your local Felt Dealer will get a few images leaked over the coming weeks as bikes arrive and begin shipping.
> 
> -SD


----------



## Superdave3T

davegregoire said:


> Would it be revealing to much for me to ask if the model colors will stay the same? I am looking at a 2013 z4/z5. Will 2014 continue the z4 being black/blue and z5 being black/white?


Z4 and Z5 along with a few other 2014 models were just released to dealers. Go to your local Felt dealer and check them out. 

The Z4 is no longer black and blue and is upgraded to SRAM Rival
The Z5 remains black and white and is upgraded to Shimano 105

-SD


----------



## davegregoire

Not Blue huh? Now I will to have to wait to see what they look like. Do you know if the dealers will get a catalog or anything before the 9/1 website that would show the z series updates? I am jones'n for a new Z and would hate to like the 2014 paint better if I bought now. 



SuperdaveFelt said:


> Z4 and Z5 along with a few other 2014 models were just released to dealers. Go to your local Felt dealer and check them out.
> 
> The Z4 is no longer black and blue and is upgraded to SRAM Rival
> The Z5 remains black and white and is upgraded to Shimano 105
> 
> -SD


----------



## Superdave3T

davegregoire said:


> Not Blue huh? Now I will to have to wait to see what they look like. Do you know if the dealers will get a catalog or anything before the 9/1 website that would show the z series updates? I am jones'n for a new Z and would hate to like the 2014 paint better if I bought now.


No, not blue. The dealers have images of the 2014 bicycles available today. If you have your heart set on blue, buy now. If you are looking for a SRAM option in the 2013 Z4 price point, wait a bit for the '14s to arrive.

What color was your favorite from '13?

-SD


----------



## davegregoire

I really liked the z2. I already have a di2 set though so I'll be buying strictly on color. The z1 looks amazing too. I generally prefer the matte.



SuperdaveFelt said:


> No, not blue. The dealers have images of the 2014 bicycles available today. If you have your heart set on blue, buy now. If you are looking for a SRAM option in the 2013 Z4 price point, wait a bit for the '14s to arrive.
> 
> What color was your favorite from '13?
> 
> -SD


----------



## Superdave3T

are you in the USA?


----------



## davegregoire

Yes. Las Vegas. My local Felt dealer is Broken Spoke Bikes


SuperdaveFelt said:


> are you in the USA?


----------



## Superdave3T

I see.

We offer Z framesets in both Z1 and ZCarbon options. Perhaps that's a better route for you?

-SD


----------



## davegregoire

Perhaps. What is the price point on the Zcarbon? I have never seen it on the website, only the Z1.


----------



## Zerg

https://i.imgur.com/CWAJwfH.jpg










I would love to see this color on a Z-series in the 2014 models! I think that black and that color green looks REALLY sharp together. I am planning to buy my first road bike this year, I am waiting to see the new 2014's before buying. I'm looking at the Z85 right now and will get either the '13 or '14 depending on the color. I compared a lot of bikes at that ~$1300 price point and the Z85 is the clear winner. Any idea what colors we are going to see in 2014?  I guess we will find out soon enough!


----------



## davegregoire

I agree. I love the green.


----------



## Superdave3T

The 2014 Z85 uses the same colors as 2013. No need to wait. We just introduced the all new 2014 ZW*8*5. This will be the first time this model has been offered and will surely appease many of our female customers that have grown tired of the matte black and white Z85. USA Dealers started getting the 2014 ZW85 this week.
View attachment 283585



-SD


----------



## Zerg

Do we know anything about the 2014 F5 and Z5?

Edit: Never mind I see that the 2014's are on the website now


----------



## Rainer

As Zerg noted, many 2014 models now listed on the Felt website. Any idea when the '14 TT/Tri bikes will be posted?


----------



## Superdave3T

Rainer said:


> As Zerg noted, many 2014 models now listed on the Felt website. Any idea when the '14 TT/Tri bikes will be posted?


by September 1st

A few models will trickle in before then and we'll release them as we've done the Z4, Z5, Z85, and cyclo-cross bikes.

-SD


----------



## FeltF75rider

xxxxxxx


----------



## Superdave3T

FeltF75rider said:


> Good to see the F5 with 105 again. I really want a carbon bike and did not care for the SRAM drive train. Maybe just get an F5 and have two bikes instead of building up an FC frame.


I would find a Felt Dealer and check out prices on the F4 from 2013. The F5 frame isn't changing in 2014 and with Ultegra going 11 speed for 2014 there is going to be a considerable price jump and subsequent industry closeout of remaining Ultegra 10 speed bikes. The only reason to go with the FC frame is to get the Di2 convertible cable routing for the future.

-SD


----------



## FeltF75rider

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kdi

For the Z bikes, any news on the (colour) of the '14 Z3 yet ? I want to go for an Ultegra 11 sp, so assume this will come on the Z3


----------



## Superdave3T

Lou3000 said:


> I'm thinking 2015 model year (so July 2014) for the AR. Felt made a big deal about redoing the layups on the aging mold last year. It lost a fair bit of weight and gained some stiffness. I would imagine that bought them 2 years.


Instagram

-SD


----------



## marx.int

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Don4

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Instagram
> 
> -SD


Tease. ;-)


----------



## vivid

marx.int said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Must say I am not overly enthusiastic about that livery. It's too busy, especially with the gloss finish, would have been much better matte. That would be a deal killer for me. Much prefer the livery of the current AR1, AR2 and AR4. Oh well lets wait for the release info.


----------



## vivid

Does anyone know what BB the 2014 ARs are going to run? I have a PF/BB30 Quarq, so hopefully they are moving to a PF30 or BB30.


----------



## bwbishop

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7791009198.160524.148429884198&type=1&theater

New 2014 AR


----------



## bwbishop

Dave, I know you can't talk the new AR yet, but once you can I would love to hear how the stiffness compares to the Z and F.


----------



## Dray3573

bwbishop said:


> Dave, I know you can't talk the new AR yet, but once you can I would love to hear how the stiffness compares to the Z and F.


Dave has given up some of the details he can over on the weight weenies forum. 

PS, Dave I sent you a PM


----------



## Superdave3T

vivid said:


> Does anyone know what BB the 2014 ARs are going to run? I have a PF/BB30 Quarq, so hopefully they are moving to a PF30 or BB30.


Yes, the 2014 AR will use BB30.

-SD


----------



## Superdave3T

bwbishop said:


> Dave, I know you can't talk the new AR yet, but once you can I would love to hear how the stiffness compares to the Z and F.



Oh, I can talk now, embargo ended Monday.

The new AR is nearly as stiff as the F. About 6.4% less stiff which isn't really a difference you can feel, only something you can measure. The stiffness boost is huge from 2013 to 2014 but the bike is better in every metric. Comfort is the biggie with the AR fitting in between the F and Z on vertical compliance.

Here's a great shot of fork comfort 0:21 into this: Introducing the 2014 Felt AR and IA FRD - YouTube













-SD


----------



## vivid

vivid said:


> Must say I am not overly enthusiastic about that livery. It's too busy, especially with the gloss finish, would have been much better matte. That would be a deal killer for me. Much prefer the livery of the current AR1, AR2 and AR4. Oh well lets wait for the release info.


Oh there is a god. The new AR's look stunning.

Peloton


----------



## Roryb24

SuperDave what's the difference between the 2013 and 2014 f75 and why is the 2014 priced at $1299 and the 2013 was priced at $1449???


----------



## Dave67

Any update to the F1? Would love see a stiffer BB.


----------



## Superdave3T

Dave67 said:


> Any update to the F1? Would love see a stiffer BB.


Stiffer than what? What bike have you compared the F1 to?

-Dave


----------



## Roryb24

Can you answer my post plZ? It's # 41


----------



## Dave67

My curent 2011 F1. I have rode a '13 and did feel much difference.


----------



## Superdave3T

Roryb24 said:


> SuperDave what's the difference between the 2013 and 2014 f75 and why is the 2014 priced at $1299 and the 2013 was priced at $1449???


Thanks for your inquiry. The price difference has as much to do with sourcing and the global economy as is does a specification change. If you care to take the time, check our the US Dollar vs. the Japanese yen today and compare it to 1 year ago. The same can be done with the New Taiwan Dollar vs. USD and RMB vs. USD. Sure we've done our best to negotiate the best price and buy intelligently and be as price competitive as possible but in short, the 2014 is just a better buy for consumers because it is a better buy for us. The only specification change of significance is the change from China-made Kenda inner tubes to Vittoria's Thailand rubber, the new SL bar which comes from the same vendor as a few other famous Italian brands, MAVIC's CXP22N rims vs. the CXP22S used in '13, and bead blasted an anodized aluminum headset spacers vs. the polycarbonate material used in 2013. 

-SD


----------



## Roryb24

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Thanks for your inquiry. The price difference has as much to do with sourcing and the global economy as is does a specification change. If you care to take the time, check our the US Dollar vs. the Japanese yen today and compare it to 1 year ago. The same can be done with the New Taiwan Dollar vs. USD and RMB vs. USD. Sure we've done our best to negotiate the best price and buy intelligently and be as price competitive as possible but in short, the 2014 is just a better buy for consumers because it is a better buy for us. The only specification change of significance is the change from China-made Kenda inner tubes to Vittoria's Thailand rubber, the new SL bar which comes from the same vendor as a few other famous Italian brands, MAVIC's CXP22N rims vs. the CXP22S used in '13, and bead blasted an anodized aluminum headset spacers vs. the polycarbonate material used in 2013.
> 
> -SD


Thanks Dave I was trying to compare the two online and I couldn't quite figure it out they seemed pretty much the same. Thanks for the clarification. Sounds like you guys did a great job with the 2014. I pick mine up today.


----------



## Superdave3T

Post some photos once you get it on the road!
-SD


----------



## Roryb24

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Post some photos once you get it on the road!
> -SD


No problem! Will do.


----------



## Harley-Dale

Dave, I didnt want to get off topic in the other thread, so....I do see the 2014 Z4 on the website, as well as the lower end models.

I am interested in spec/price on Z3 and (likely not) the Z2 for 2014. Any idea when they will be posted on the website?


----------



## Superdave3T

Harley-Dale said:


> Dave, I didnt want to get off topic in the other thread, so....I do see the 2014 Z4 on the website, as well as the lower end models.
> 
> I am interested in spec/price on Z3 and (likely not) the Z2 for 2014. Any idea when they will be posted on the website?


By September 1st.

mark your calendar for August 28th, you might see something pop up early.

Z3 remains Ultegra but now upgraded to 11 speed. I expect it to retail for about $3000 in the USA.
Z2 is a new group this year for the USA market. Red22 Hydro! Yes, we'll add the hydraulic brake option keeping it clean with internal cable routing. 11-32t and WiFli derailleur get you up any climb and the hydro brake gets you safely back down in any condition. I love the way the bike ended up from an appearance standpoint, too. Dropped nearly 400g from 2013 but it is unlikely you can feel that. You can feel the brakes and advantage of the 11-32t range every time you ride.

-SD


----------



## Harley-Dale

Dave, thank you for the information. The Z3 sounds like it may be just the ticket, so I will check it out when its posted.

Thank you, again.


----------



## Harley-Dale

The 2014s are online now.


----------



## CMJTperry

Looking at the Z series bikes, pretty disappointed in the color selections. I love both of my Felts and am a fan of the brand but these bikes, at least to me are fairly boring with the paint schemes.


----------



## FeltF75rider

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Superdave3T

FeltF75rider said:


> Just seen the new F4. All I can say I gotta have it. That bike will be under me sometime this winter. All Ultegra even the crankset and brakes. Awsome. It MSRP'ed about where I thought. The graphics on the frame look good also. Nice job Felt.


Glad you like it. 54 and 56cm 2014 F4 models should be in stock in the next few days. Get your order in!
-SD


----------



## BillyWayne

The new AR has become what I hoped it would be. But I have another couple of years on my 2011 F before moving to the AR. Now the new IA.......love at first sight. I will have to wait until it is available with lower end specs. My wife does not like my tri budget as is, never mind a 10K bill for a new bike. But good work this year Felt. I am impressed.


----------



## Stol1975

Roryb24 said:


> SuperDave what's the difference between the 2013 and 2014 f75 and why is the 2014 priced at $1299 and the 2013 was priced at $1449???


I've just bought the 2013 F75 here in the UK for £880. Absolutely love the bike so far. Feels so smooth, well built and in matte black it looks the business. My mates call it the stealth bomber! Well done everyone at Felt


----------



## Superdave3T

Stol1975 said:


> I've just bought the 2013 F75 here in the UK for £880. Absolutely love the bike so far. Feels so smooth, well built and in matte black it looks the business. My mates call it the stealth bomber! Well done everyone at Felt
> View attachment 286449
> View attachment 286450


Thanks for your business. I'm in the UK today and the rest of the week helping with the launch of our 2014 range including the new F75. I assume you bought your bike from Wiggle? Enjoy the dry weather these next couple days!

Best,
Dave


----------



## Stol1975

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Thanks for your business. I'm in the UK today and the rest of the week helping with the launch of our 2014 range including the new F75. I assume you bought your bike from Wiggle? Enjoy the dry weather these next couple days!
> 
> Best,
> Dave


Hi Dave,

Yes I did get it from wiggle. Good luck with the UK launch and a super win for Warren Barguil today in la vualta on of course a Felt. 

Steve


----------



## dd123

SuperdaveFelt said:


> By September 1st.
> 
> mark your calendar for August 28th, you might see something pop up early.
> 
> Z3 remains Ultegra but now upgraded to 11 speed. I expect it to retail for about $3000 in the USA.
> Z2 is a new group this year for the USA market. Red22 Hydro! Yes, we'll add the hydraulic brake option keeping it clean with internal cable routing. 11-32t and WiFli derailleur get you up any climb and the hydro brake gets you safely back down in any condition. I love the way the bike ended up from an appearance standpoint, too. Dropped nearly 400g from 2013 but it is unlikely you can feel that. You can feel the brakes and advantage of the 11-32t range every time you ride.
> 
> -SD


I am eyeing 2014 felt z5 for $1700 which is the best value I see.
with 10-15% of msrp, It is almost $1500..


----------



## tigerleghorn

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Glad you like it. 54 and 56cm 2014 F4 models should be in stock in the next few days. Get your order in!
> -SD


I'll be ordering mine next week when they hit the UK! Any idea of the weight of the 58cm? The 2013 came in at a shade under 7.5kgrms but had the SLK Light cranks. Will the Ultegra crank make the overall weight touch the 7.7 kilo mark?

Not that I'm too concerned as I'll be fitting a 3T Ergonover team bar and Mavic Ksyrium SL's to shave around 600grms I would imagine.


----------



## Redley78

I was one of the lucky ones and bought a '14 Felt AR 5. I also bought an Ultegra crankset with my store credit from the bike purchase. I was under the impression that the ultegra would be a plug-n-play fit, but have recently discovered the BB30 conundrum! 
Can anyone help me determine which BB30 adapter or sleeve would best suit a 2014 Felt AR5?

- I have looked into the Praxis BB30 sleeve ($85)- but they state it might not be compatible with some Felts.
- I also looked into Wheels Mfg BB30 adapters (cheapest option $30).
- And then the KCNC BB30 adapter ($40)

This has probably been discussed in other forums, but im having a hard time finding a solution that is Felt specific. So i thought id see if i can get some help here.


----------



## Superdave3T

Redley78 said:


> I was one of the lucky ones and bought a '14 Felt AR 5. I also bought an Ultegra crankset with my store credit from the bike purchase. I was under the impression that the ultegra would be a plug-n-play fit, but have recently discovered the BB30 conundrum!
> Can anyone help me determine which BB30 adapter or sleeve would best suit a 2014 Felt AR5?
> 
> - I have looked into the Praxis BB30 sleeve ($85)- but they state it might not be compatible with some Felts.
> - I also looked into Wheels Mfg BB30 adapters (cheapest option $30).
> - And then the KCNC BB30 adapter ($40)
> 
> This has probably been discussed in other forums, but im having a hard time finding a solution that is Felt specific. So i thought id see if i can get some help here.


I use the FSA adapters on the OEM bikes with Shimano cranks (like the Ultegra cranks on the AR4). I'm currently running a Praxis on my AR1 with a Dura-Ace crank. The Praxis adaptor will fit your AR5 and all ARs except the AR FRD.

-SD


----------



## Redley78

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I use the FSA adapters on the OEM bikes with Shimano cranks (like the Ultegra cranks on the AR4). I'm currently running a Praxis on my AR1 with a Dura-Ace crank. The Praxis adaptor will fit your AR5 and all ARs except the AR FRD.
> 
> -SD


Thanks for the response Dave. 

Do you know if the wheels mfg adapters work for the AR5? This is a much cheaper option, and if the fitment is right, then i might go this route instead of the Praxis.


----------



## Superdave3T

Redley78 said:


> Thanks for the response Dave.
> 
> Do you know if the wheels mfg adapters work for the AR5? This is a much cheaper option, and if the fitment is right, then i might go this route instead of the Praxis.


Yes, they will work. We used the Wheels adapters on our OEM bikes equipped with BB30 shells and Shimano cranks in 2011.

Using an adapter that relocates the bearings outside of the BB shell is preferred by Shimano however.

-SD

-Dave


----------



## taste00

I picked this up about a week ago. I've had 3 very small rides on it so far due to the freezing weather but I can already tell it's going to fulfill all of my needs. Z5 w/105 & FSA crank, all stock except the wheels.


----------



## FeltF75rider

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## FeltF75rider

A week turned in to awaiting game and now I am 3 weeks into it and the anticipation is mounting. I decided to get some Rol D'Huez wheels as well.


----------



## easyridernyc

FeltF75rider said:


> A week turned in to awaiting game and now I am 3 weeks into it and the anticipation is mounting. I decided to get some Rol D'Huez wheels as well.


that's a nice bike, man...

what the hell is taking so long? still, if you're as snowed under as we've been for the past six effin weeks, cant ride anyway. if you cant have it might as well be now, who knows, maybe it'll show up just as the weather clears.


----------



## Roryb24

Love my F75 it's my first bike. I have a couple hundred miles on it and when I'm ready for a new one I'm definitely going for the F4.


----------



## FeltF75rider

easyridernyc said:


> that's a nice bike, man...
> 
> what the hell is taking so long? still, if you're as snowed under as we've been for the past six effin weeks, cant ride anyway. if you cant have it might as well be now, who knows, maybe it'll show up just as the weather clears.


The bike is back ordered and I am in the Pacific Northwest. No snow just rain. I have my F75 so I can ride.


----------



## FeltF75rider

Should get the F4 sometime next week. I am getting some Williiams 38 carbon clinchers and hopefully it will all show up at the same time. As nice as the F4 is I have a need to make it my own. Zipp SLC2 carbon bars and SL stem with Lizard Skin bar tape should round out the package and 6800 carbon pedals to connect me to the bike and Vittoria Corsa Eco III tires to connect the bike to the road. It's getting hard to wait.


----------



## easyridernyc

FeltF75rider said:


> Should get the F4 sometime next week. I am getting some Williiams 38 carbon clinchers and hopefully it will all show up at the same time. As nice as the F4 is I have a need to make it my own. Zipp SLC2 carbon bars and SL stem with Lizard Skin bar tape should round out the package and 6800 carbon pedals to connect me to the bike and Vittoria Corsa Eco III tires to connect the bike to the road. It's getting hard to wait.


nice upgrades. too bad the bike aint there yet lol. the f4's expensive, though, and those carbon clinchers, the zipp carbon bars and stem, that's another fifteen sixteen hundred bucks right there. that's four thousand bucks new man, that's a lot. you can put the stock parts up on e bay felt bars are pretty good. shimano wheelset heavy but new worth a couple bucks, felt bars are good, good joss, share the love

where'd you order it from? did you have to pay the full nut?

1


----------



## FeltF75rider

greener pastures


----------



## easyridernyc

FeltF75rider said:


> Got a deal on the bike and figured since its new I will set it up the way I want right out of the gate and get the upgrade disease out of the way and just ride. If the saddle does not work that would be the only other thing I will change and that will be a Fizik Kurve Snake.


yeah I feel you...same thing on your back up with the ultegra upgrades. I just lost my 75 with carbon stays, fork, and steerer, almost had me in tears, man, but felt hooked me up with the '14 and the bb30, solid frame. switched in the ultegra derailleurs and 105 shifters, fcukin aluminum rocketship, haven't been able to get it out in the ice and snow yet, but maiden voyage I hope this weekend. im stoked. but still thinking f5 with ultegra upgrades I like that frame, maybe an fc build, we'll see.. depends on what's around when I am ready to pull the trigger

that prologo is heavy, I went for the fizik anatares ki um 208 g's pretty sweet for the 75 frame, light and tough, primo bar tape. I might get another one for a carbon build im working on. 

that's cool you got a good deal. reputable dealer?


----------



## tigerleghorn

I bought the 2014 F4 here in the UK back in early January and yet to ride it due to the awful wind and rain we've had since December!

I immediately changed the cockpit to 3T Ergonova Team Carbon bars, Arx Team stem and a great deal on the Palladio Team post.
I'll also be using my Mavic Ksyrium SL's (Red hub looks great on this black and red frame) with Conti GP4000S 25's and Swiss stop BXP pads to slow this baby down when needed!

Roll on Spring and Summer!!


----------



## FeltF75rider

greener Pastures


----------



## easyridernyc

FeltF75rider said:


> I really like the F75 and no plans to sell it so I can relate to your enthusiasm. The F5 was what I had my sights on but everything played out well and my budget got just big enough to do what I really want so I am lucky. I think that your plans for the F5 or FC are great plans they were mine at one time. Enjoy the Bike sounds like its a great bike.


I was a real jackass when it came to replacing the frame, though. I was thinking carbon felt, so I told my local felt dealer to get a quote on a replacement f5 level frame. he came back with a good deal on the fc, and I simply wasn't paying attention. even with the fee to switch out the parts, it would have put me in the saddle of, arguably, one of the best bikes in the world. should have jumped all over it. wont get a chance at that frame again, not at that price. not that I wont keep looking. right now I have a pretty good little stable going, so im going to focus on the 3k carbon build with a 5700 group and some other nice little bits, pro v bar, Easton 90 or ultegra clinchers, nice carbon post, cane creek headset, probably the fizik, etc. will take some of the pain away, its gonna be sweet...

the f5 will probably stay ten speed, one, maybe two more years, which should keep it affordable and cool for the ten speed upgrades. after that it will probably go 11 speed, making it both more expensive for the complete bike, and more costly to upgrade to ultegra. and that's if they don't modify the frame, which they just might. unfortunately, for me, I just couldn't see the trees for the forest, the fc is a dynamite piece of equipment. I was a real a hole for not buying it when I could...


----------



## chudak

Hey SuperDave...when are you guys gonna start offering Ultegra Di2 for the Z series?

I notice that both the Z series only has an option for mech Ultegra. I've been seriously mulling keeping my Z4 as a back up/rain bike and upgrading to a Z with ultegra but I want the 6870 gruppo. At this point it looks like the only option would be a custom build which would end up probably costing closer to the cost of the Z1 than the Z2.


----------



## Superdave3T

chudak said:


> Hey SuperDave...when are you guys gonna start offering Ultegra Di2 for the Z series?
> 
> I notice that both the Z series only has an option for mech Ultegra. I've been seriously mulling keeping my Z4 as a back up/rain bike and upgrading to a Z with ultegra but I want the 6870 gruppo. At this point it looks like the only option would be a custom build which would end up probably costing closer to the cost of the Z1 than the Z2.


We did a Z3 with Utegra Di2 in the past, maybe it's something we'll consider in the future. The ZW2 has done very well with the 6870 group.

-SD


----------



## FeltF75rider

Greener Pastures


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

Dave,

Does the FC have an internal route for the rear brake?


----------



## Superdave3T

ChemicalreAgent said:


> Dave,
> 
> Does the FC have an internal route for the rear brake?


No, it does not. To maximize the stiffness to weight of the F-series as the primary focal point of that category of bicycle we kept the rivet-on cable guides and split stops on the rear brake.

Internal guides and holes in the frame result in ~8-20g additional mass depending on the design of the cable guide.

-Dave


----------



## easyridernyc

FeltF75rider said:


> greener pastures


dude, that might not be felt's fault. the back order thing has me a bit wary. f4 is not in short supply like that. felt dealers can usually get stuff on very short notice. that's why I was asking where you got it from. if it was one of those Indonesia or paypal deals, you might want to get with your credit card company to stop that order

if the deal looked too good to be true, it probably was. I haven't seen f4, not the 14's, discounted ANYWHERE. felt doesn't work like that. previous year models go down in price, but usually they don't last long, especially the f series. I know sometimes local dealers can be tough to deal with, especially if it comes to ordering a model they don't normally promote. but the truth of the matter is if a local dealer doesn't have the deal, then the deal might not be readily available, i.e. one dealer is authorized to lower a price, then they all are. but never, that I've seen, on current year models. looks like the 2,999 is the price all over the net. I've seen a couple lower ones. but those sites look like hoax city, no real time location, no customer service, just pretty pictures, specs that could have been downloaded anywhere, and paypal billing features. 

like I said, I don't know where you got yours from, i'd be interested to find out...


----------



## FeltF75rider

So I bought it from a legitimate Felt dealer, same place I bought the F75 a brick and mortar LBS. The story is long and drawn out and just gets better all the time. Skinny of it is the bike is set to hit a container ship on monday and float over and I will see it on March 14 according to what LBS told me. However its at least a three week boat ride. I have gotten some straight talk however the two week thing is an absolute lie as far as I am concerned. I probably would have still bought the bike had I known the wait was so long but the stringing me along part is the thing that seriously soils the Felt name and sours the deal. I got the bike for a small mark down, enough that it made the F5 passable. I had a budget and I stretched it some to meet the cost of the bike so not a killer deal but not full price either.


----------



## easyridernyc

FeltF75rider said:


> So I bought it from a legitimate Felt dealer, same place I bought the F75 a brick and mortar LBS. The story is long and drawn out and just gets better all the time. Skinny of it is the bike is set to hit a container ship on monday and float over and I will see it on March 14 according to what LBS told me. However its at least a three week boat ride. I have gotten some straight talk however the two week thing is an absolute lie as far as I am concerned. I probably would have still bought the bike had I known the wait was so long but the stringing me along part is the thing that seriously soils the Felt name and sours the deal. I got the bike for a small mark down, enough that it made the F5 passable. I had a budget and I stretched it some to meet the cost of the bike so not a killer deal but not full price either.


I see. my experience with my local dealer, on a completely different issue admittedly, went a lot smoother. he contacted felt central, got the 411, including the quote on the upgraded carbon frame, and got the frame on a plane. less than a week all told. smooth as hell. irrespective of the check is in the mail, I would contact the guys in Irvine to let them know how dissatisfied you are, you might be surprised how they respond. not only might they be interested in hearing about your problems, but if there is anything that can be done, or should be done in giving you consideration in the purchase of your bike, im sure they would be more than happy to help out. you should let them know...

Who We Are - Felt Bicycles

Contact Us - Felt Bicycles


----------



## FeltF75rider

Well I tried to cancel the order but backed out of the cancellation. I am still waiting for a 2014 Felt F4 and still super frustrated and impatient. I really looked at other bikes and several issues kept coming to light. Matching a bike to all the extra's I have already bought for the F4. Cages that match, carbon clinchers etc. The thing that I really had an issue with is no matter what other bike I could have bought it would not be the F4 that I really want. So wait I must and impatient for sure, but in the end I figure I will really be happy or at least have myself convinced I am happy any way. I have wanted an F4 since the 2012 I believe with the silver and orange theme and Ultegra gear. I have it in my head I do not rate Dura Ace even if I can afford it so this is the perfect package for me. I will refrain from whining and complaining, at least out loud LOL. I really hope Felt figures out a better plan if they fall short again. Being in demand is great for a company but not so much for an end user/customer.


----------



## easyridernyc

FeltF75rider said:


> Well I tried to cancel the order but backed out of the cancellation. I am still waiting for a 2014 Felt F4 and still super frustrated and impatient. I really looked at other bikes and several issues kept coming to light. Matching a bike to all the extra's I have already bought for the F4. Cages that match, carbon clinchers etc. The thing that I really had an issue with is no matter what other bike I could have bought it would not be the F4 that I really want. So wait I must and impatient for sure, but in the end I figure I will really be happy or at least have myself convinced I am happy any way. I have wanted an F4 since the 2012 I believe with the silver and orange theme and Ultegra gear. I have it in my head I do not rate Dura Ace even if I can afford it so this is the perfect package for me. I will refrain from whining and complaining, at least out loud LOL. I really hope Felt figures out a better plan if they fall short again. Being in demand is great for a company but not so much for an end user/customer.


 e mail the link, bro, im tellin you...


----------



## FeltF75rider

It's all good, I have talked with a Felt person and I will wait. I really want this bike bad so in the end I am sure,I will be happy. I will post pictures as soon as it arrives. I decided I am going to go with a new saddle as well, so I have a small pile of upgrades for when it gets here.


----------



## easyridernyc

yeah, good that you let them know, they are pretty cool with customer service like that, you shouldn't have to wait AND suffer. check's in the mail ha ha...keep us posted


----------



## igotyofire

FeltF75rider said:


> Well I tried to cancel the order but backed out of the cancellation. I am still waiting for a 2014 Felt F4 and still super frustrated and impatient. I really looked at other bikes and several issues kept coming to light. Matching a bike to all the extra's I have already bought for the F4. Cages that match, carbon clinchers etc. The thing that I really had an issue with is no matter what other bike I could have bought it would not be the F4 that I really want. So wait I must and impatient for sure, but in the end I figure I will really be happy or at least have myself convinced I am happy any way. I have wanted an F4 since the 2012 I believe with the silver and orange theme and Ultegra gear. I have it in my head I do not rate Dura Ace even if I can afford it so this is the perfect package for me. I will refrain from whining and complaining, at least out loud LOL. I really hope Felt figures out a better plan if they fall short again. Being in demand is great for a company but not so much for an end user/customer.



When I purchased my FELT because of my frame size (61) it was not actually in the shop only the aluminum frame 61, So the dealer I believe either called or on the computer checked the stock in the warehouse.


----------



## easyridernyc

*obtw congratulations*

2014 f5, pretty much ranked on top pound for pound in bicycling magazine

nice two page pic/spead...


----------



## FeltF75rider

easyridernyc said:


> yeah, good that you let them know, they are pretty cool with customer service like that, you shouldn't have to wait AND suffer. check's in the mail ha ha...keep us posted


 Just got a call from the bike shop and still not sure when the F4's are coming in. However Felt offered to give me an F2 at the same price. So I understand that by next Friday I will have an electronic bike. I really like everything about the F4 but seriously this F2 is going to be unreal.


----------



## Superdave3T

feltf75rider said:


> just got a call from the bike shop and still not sure when the f4's are coming in. However felt offered to give me an f2 at the same price. So i understand that by next friday i will have an electronic bike. I really like everything about the f4 but seriously this f2 is going to be unreal.




-sd


----------



## RoadEye

FeltF75rider said:


> Just got a call from the bike shop and still not sure when the F4's are coming in. However Felt offered to give me an F2 at the same price. So I understand that by next Friday I will have an electronic bike. I really like everything about the F4 but seriously this F2 is going to be unreal.


very nice and good on Felt. looks like the wait paid off, they sure did right by you.

did I mention I am still waiting on my red accented Felt bottle cages to complete my Z?


----------



## easyridernyc

FeltF75rider said:


> Just got a call from the bike shop and still not sure when the F4's are coming in. However Felt offered to give me an F2 at the same price. So I understand that by next Friday I will have an electronic bike. I really like everything about the F4 but seriously this F2 is going to be unreal.


uhhh...the rep button appears jusssst below my name on the profile. if you haven't tried it before, now might be a good time to start thanking a brother for recommending a strategy that just got you STOKED 

or not if the communication between Irvine and the shop were on you. either way

hell yeah and well done


----------



## FeltF75rider

Got my bike yesterday. 2014 F2, what a machine. I had some upgrades planned for the F4 but decided the only upgrades will be the saddle and wheels. I got home and was able to do a quick spin around the block and all I can say is WOW. I am really humbled by the end result of this purchase experience. The monetary loss on this bike is something I can only hope to recognize by continued patronage to the shop and with Felt. I am looking at a couple. BMX bikes for my kids and a bike for my wife. No brained what brand and the shop I will buy from.
Quick picture for now


----------



## FeltF75rider

Finally got in a good ride as the weather was decent. All I can say is the F2 is unbelievable. I felt like no energy was wasted when pedaling and it just flat out moves. The Di2 shifting is unreal. I have some small fit adjustments to make but its extremely comfortable and compared to my F75 its a huge difference and I was really impressed with the F75. I rode them both today back to back and even though the bikes are the same geometry wise the differences are there. I like them both but for different reasons and I am keeping them both. The LBS owner I bought them from said I would probably hardly ride the aluminum one but I can see mixing it up a bit and riding them both regularly. Great bikes and lots of fun.


----------



## Dray3573

I'm wondering why alot of 2014 Felt's are already sold out for the year and the season hasn't even really begun yet? I have been contemplating a 14' Z2, but I am being told the 56cm's are sold out. I was also trying to upgrade my wifes Z85 to a ZW1 or ZW2, and they were sold out already in her size so she now rides a Scott Solace Contessa 15. I guess I will have to act faster in 2015.


----------



## bahula03

Dray3573 said:


> I'm wondering why alot of 2014 Felt's are already sold out for the year and the season hasn't even really begun yet? I have been contemplating a 14' Z2, but I am being told the 56cm's are sold out. I was also trying to upgrade my wifes Z85 to a ZW1 or ZW2, and they were sold out already in her size so she now rides a Scott Solace Contessa 15. I guess I will have to act faster in 2015.


As covered by FeltF75rider's saga above, Felt and a lot of other companies seriously underestimated demand for this year...hopefully Dave will post some information specific to your situation, perhaps they'll do another run of Z2s in 56cm.


----------



## FeltF75rider

That about sums it up. The market was estimated as being low and from what I have been told Felt is not alone in falling short with demand. That also says a lot about Felt if so many models are sold out. A company like Specialized can fall short and get production rolling again pretty quickly but the smaller bike company's like Felt need several months. Unfortunate but hopefully they can get something going. I am ordering a couple Felt BMX bikes and when I talked to the LBS the mechanic said they are selling more of the Felt BMX than expected as well so a little concerned but I am sure it will all work out. Felt is a top shelf bike maker in my opinion and will do what they can.


----------



## RoadEye

bahula03 said:


> As covered by FeltF75rider's saga above, Felt and a lot of other companies seriously underestimated demand for this year...hopefully Dave will post some information specific to your situation, perhaps they'll do another run of Z2s in 56cm.


sooooo glad I got my order in early. dodged a bullet on that one.


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

Can the AR5 be converted to Di2 in the future?


----------



## dbf73

ChemicalreAgent said:


> Can the AR5 be converted to Di2 in the future?


 for sure - mine was converted before I even rode it (swapped group from my Z2


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

dbf73 said:


> for sure - mine was converted before I even rode it (swapped group from my Z2


Can you post some pictures? I'm curious about the derailleur ports. Did you have to drill any holes for the electronic wire?


----------



## dbf73

I'll try and take some pix but the same frame is used for both electronic and mechanical groups so I believe it is pre-drilled for both with plugs in the unused holes


----------



## dbf73

I think what you are looking for is shown better in http://www.feltbicycles.com/Resources/Manuals/2014_AR_Owners_Manual_9_23_v2_small.pdf than any pix I could take


----------



## Superdave3T

was just going to post this...
-SD


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

dbf73 said:


> I think what you are looking for is shown better in http://www.feltbicycles.com/Resources/Manuals/2014_AR_Owners_Manual_9_23_v2_small.pdf than any pix I could take





SuperdaveFelt said:


> was just going to post this...
> -SD


Thank you guys. I think this answers my question of which bike(s) I'm buying. This should let me get the AR 4 or 5 and leave some funds for CX bike and then upgrade to electronic shifting in the future.


----------

